# hi all ive not been on the site since may hope everyone is ok



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hello everyone 

i dont know if u remember me from last time i was on the site 
if so it will b nice to catch up and also meet new people 
take  care and good luck to u all

steph


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

hi Steph
Yes I remember you from before, good to see you back  
I'm hosting a 2ndry IF chat night, in the Garden chat room every Thursday evening from 8pm, if you'd like to join us.
If you need anything just shout  
Emilycaitlin is our Board Moderator, and I'm happy to help out in any way I can.
Hope to chat soon
Take care & lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi gayn
i will b sure to join u in the garden as soon as my pc is up and running within the nxt 2wks i will b sorted so as long as inm not working i will be there with u all 
thanks steph


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome back Steph,

as Gayn said, if you need anything, just shout!!


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi emilycaitlin 
thanks for the welcome bak 
im in limbo at the min as i last seen the con bak in feb and my nxt appt is 14th ov nov 
but i hav got lots ov questions to ask her as i only found this site after my last appt so i am a bit more clued up now 
take care and good luck 
speak soon 
steph


----------

